# Exo Terra Vivariums. Anyone got one??



## Snake-Assault (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, I really like the look and practicality of the Exo Terra tanks, they look awesome and have great addons like the light fitting and backgrounds. What I'm wanting to know tho is, are they any good for either royal pythons - around 2.5 foot and also leopard geckos?
I'm sure they would be fine but which sizes should I be looking at for each animal? Pictures of your own Exo Terra tanks would be greatly appreciated too as I haven't seen many being used. 



Here are some pics if you're unsure what I mean:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the exo's. I use the 30x30x30 for hatchling snakes until they outgrow them. 
And I have a baby boa in the 90x45x45.
My two adult corns lived in the 90x45x45 too. 

I reckon they'd be great for your gecko. Some people may say that all the glass would make a Royal uneasy and stressed. But as long as you give it plenty to hide in, plants etc it should be ok. 
Probably a 45x45x45 for the gecko. 
The 90x45x45 for the royal.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a bad picture of my 90x45x45. Can you spot the boa?


----------



## Snake-Assault (Aug 17, 2009)

lol cool. yeh top right, nice setup and boa you have


----------

